# Workout in the evening. PWO carbs



## warbird (Oct 1, 2010)

I workout at 9-10pm so I curious how important carbs after workout (I have a protein shake right after workout)?

If it's very important, how much carbs I should eat? My current calorie intake is 3500cal at 40/40/20 PCF.


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

You trying to bulk or cut? In case of cut, PWO carb is not must. And in case of bulk, PWO carb would be beneficial to reduce protein breakdown. Your protein shake shall increase protein synthesis. But, if you ignore protein breakdown, which is happening at the same time, your growth and recovery will be not optimal. PWO carbs reduce protein breakdown. Basically, increase protein synthesis and lowered protein breakdown = positive nitrogen balance. I guess you get the point. So if you go for PWO carbs, aim for 0.8 to 1gm/kg of bodyweight.

Cheers...!!


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

vwxy151 said:


> Prada Women's sleeve T-shirts wholesale price,New style Prada Tshirts buy online,Designer Womens Prada short tshirts,Buy |Cheap pirce|2010 New style| Fashion|Discount price Prada Women's Tshirts from china reliable wholesalers


Wtf!!! :lol:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

vwxy151 said:


> Prada Women's sleeve T-shirts wholesale price,New style Prada Tshirts buy online,Designer Womens Prada short tshirts,Buy |Cheap pirce|2010 New style| Fashion|Discount price Prada Women's Tshirts from china reliable wholesalers


Spammer...Reported...  ...


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

He he, that spam nonsense has been on a few threads... mods seem hot on removing it fast tonight, nice work guys :thumbup1:



warbird said:


> I workout at 9-10pm so I curious how important carbs after workout (I have a protein shake right after workout)?
> 
> If it's very important, how much carbs I should eat? My current calorie intake is 3500cal at 40/40/20 PCF.


I wouldn't bother with any... if you are on 3500kcal at 20% carbs thats around 175g a day if my maths is good... quite a nice amount already IMO, enough to provide protection against muscle catabolism for energy but unlikely to be enough to cause any fat gain issues.

I'd only increase the carbs, as part of a total calorie increase, if you don't feel you are gaining at all on this.


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> Wtf!!! :lol:





cellaratt said:


> Spammer...Reported...  ...


By quoting the spam, you have effectively made it worse by giving the guy double incoming links so may want to edit your post 



Dtlv74 said:


> He he, that spam nonsense has been on a few threads... mods seem hot on removing it fast tonight, nice work guys :thumbup1:
> 
> I wouldn't bother with any... if you are on 3500kcal at 20% carbs thats around 175g a day if my maths is good... quite a nice amount already IMO, enough to provide protection against muscle catabolism for energy but unlikely to be enough to cause any fat gain issues.
> 
> I'd only increase the carbs, as part of a total calorie increase, if you don't feel you are gaining at all on this.


Along the same lines as the OP, if you were to train late and wanted to get to bed fairly quickly after, would you be happy to have the post workout meal as the last of the day, or would you prefer to get another solid meal in let's say an hour later?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

God said:


> Along the same lines as the OP, if you were to train late and wanted to get to bed fairly quickly after, would you be happy to have the post workout meal as the last of the day, or would you prefer to get another solid meal in let's say an hour later?


Can't speak from any experience on that one... if I train late/close to bed time then I can't sleep so don't like to do it.

If I were to do it though it would probably depend on whether I'd hit my calorie and protein targets for the day or not... I'd definitely make up anything with a small meal if I felt I hadn't.

Otherwise I'd probably just take a mix of whey and casein post workout. Normally i don't worry about slow release proteins before bed, and think its actually good to give the body a break from food whilst you sleep, but if training late I'd probably change that rule for workout days and go for some slow release protein.


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for that info. Will probably remove my final meal of cottage cheese and add some cassein to my post workout shake. Cheers.


----------

